# ATI Win XP macrovision disable failed



## thecoolguy (Jan 31, 2005)

I downloaded the ATITool 0.0.23 for many reasons and a strong reason was in order to disable the Macrovision on my All in wonder 9000 pro but it failed; I have the latest drivers from ati.com (9.03).I have tried the older programs that are floating on the internet that also try to disable macrovision before ATITool might these older programs cause ATITool not to disable Macrovision properly. Any other suggestions to disable macrovision?
thanks


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 31, 2005)

does it work with the older driver? 4.8ish ... maybe something changed in newer versions


----------



## thecoolguy (Feb 1, 2005)

*Older drivers*

I'll try the older drivers.


----------

